# Trackstar



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Guys,

gonna get a tracker fitted to appease the insurance, ive been told trackstar from RAC is very good, but don't wanna get mugged on it.

any idea what i should be paying?

cheers

mook


----------

